# Roosterfishing mexico 2011 (pics)



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

Just returned from another great surf fishing trip to Mexico, this time with my best friend my son Martin.
Enjoy the pics


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Now _that_ looks like a fun outing.

Great pics!


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

*.*

That is some awesome fishing. What is the taste of the fish caught? Nice chunky meat it seems. opcorn:


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

All fish were released, so do not know how they taste


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Thank you sir, Wikipedia states the Roosterfish is not a very good eating fish, being that its from the Jack family. However, I do know some guys that can make Jacks taste like a real meal, you would never know.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That is just freakin awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

All that from the surf??? Whatta dream!


----------

